# Can you get implantation pain? Where would it be?



## ClaireLR

I've got this weird stabbing pain about 2 inches below my belly button and an inch or two to the right. Could this be possible implantation pain? I've never had it before and it's quite painful. I'm 12DPO today.


----------



## Sickovwaitin

No idea, i had dull aching very low down and i thought that was implantation pain! :confused:


----------



## ClaireLR

Oh I hope it is. Was yours this month to? Mine was like a stabbing pain. Anyone else have any idea? x x


----------



## vickielm

When i had my implantation pain it was more like a very dull ache, like trapped wind type pain, but very low, around the pubic hair line. It was not a stabbing pain though - more like period pains. I did produce wtins though. Was just a shame they give up hope of survival before i did!

Vik


----------



## ClaireLR

Awww vickie thats so sad. Hope you get a BFP really soon :hug:


----------



## samzi

im getting an achey/period type pain in stomach but im only 3dpo if that. Bit too soon to have symptoms im sure but this and other things are there! Goodluck claire :hug:


----------



## bobobaby

I was wondering this same question. I am now 10 DPO, but I had the same kind of pains around 7-8 DPO. Hopefully we both get our :bfp:! :hugs:


----------



## ambergeeni_87

I'm getting the same kind of pains too there real sharp but sometimes they are real low like around the pubic area also and im getting weird sensations in my belly and sometimes I get like this cramping feeling to like period cramps its off and on though with everything


----------



## jasper88

hey ladies, 
i have had both.
yesterday i had cramps just like AF but i am 4 days early, and i also had a sharp pain where to my left side, this is been accompanyed with brown/pink cm.

i am thinking its more like AF for me but not sure will see what happens today. 
good luck
T x


----------



## jasper88

she has got me.....................4 days early i may add. 

not sure whats going on with my cycles, never had a AF before 34 days before and this is 31 days, well it was yesterday when she got me.

not sure how i feel, i don't feel anything at the moment really, for some reason i am happy my cycle is shorter as i can get trying again sooner if that makes sense.

just hope nothing is wrong, i am 35 now always worrying about the *change*, not history of it starting this early in my family, but knowing my luck...................

T xx


----------

